# scent free techniques



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you guys do to get rid of you scent during the hunt? Anyone go vegetarian or shave off all their hair. Just bored and looking to see what other do or have heard others do to get rid of their scent.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I let the wind carry it in the opposite direction of the animals I am pursuing. :mrgreen: I also pray diligently for 7 days prior to the hunt.

-HOGAN shaves his head, I think maybe Tex and North Slope do too and we've all seen the critters they kill.

-Fixedblade covers up his scent with a steady Canadian Host secretion from the night before.

-idiotwithabow chants for hours on end, i sounds a lot like a broken rap song.

Just a few I know of, hope I didn't give away your secrets boys.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Dead Down Wind soap and laundry detergent...I use a carbon clothes bag to store the clothes I will be wearing for the morning or afternoon hunt. I use a puff bottle to "always" hunt into the wind or back out...because all the scent hiding things do is maybe, maybe give you 1-2 secs of indecision. so, the whole scentkiller and washing clothes in it is just a comfidence booster for me probably...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i didn't really care about scent untill last season late. then i noticed i saw many more deer! just play the wind right. for the opener i take my clothes, put them in a walmart sack and put them outside for a few days, maybe a week. then when i get out of the truck i put on scent killer. and play the wind right... too cheap to buy scent-lok. to manly to shave my head. and chanting scares away the deer so i keep away from that too...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I only worry about keeping the wind in my face or at worst going sideways. I am a firm believer that scent 'eliminators'/reducers are a waste out here in the west unless you hunt from a treestand. The second you start hiking you are creating scent, and the second you breath with your mouth open you are emitting odors big time. Get a puff bottle and use it constantly!


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> I only worry about keeping the wind in my face or at worst going sideways. I am a firm believer that scent 'eliminators'/reducers are a waste out here in the west unless you hunt from a treestand. The second you start hiking you are creating scent, and the second you breath with your mouth open you are emitting odors big time. Get a puff bottle and use it constantly!


+1. But I still use scent removers because it at least reduces the odors. Berry breeze soap plus some swass on the hill is probably worse than just some swass I would think.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I let the wind carry it in the opposite direction of the animals I am pursuing. :mrgreen: I also pray diligently for 7 days prior to the hunt.
> 
> -HOGAN shaves his head, I think maybe Tex and North Slope do too and we've all seen the critters they kill.
> 
> ...


I've known tree to roll in elk poop and spray appropriate urine all over. Seems to work. :mrgreen:


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Great stuff guys. I don't do anything too extreme. Bald by nature, hunt into the wind, scent spray, hang my clothes in a pine or sage to get "earthy" and try to shower with a solar shower every night and fresh clothes in the morning. I am open to suggestions because we all know every edge you can give youself will help or could make or break your hunt.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Stay clean and keep the wind in your face, the gimmicks on the market are just that gimmicks, I have tried most over the years and do not believe any of them worked better than good woodmanship! The only exception I take to the products is the scent killer sprays I use them occasionally walking to a treestand on my boots and pants only to try and eliminate the scent on the groundand vegetation, the jury is still out on that as well I am not convinced they work either but have had incidents when I thought they did and some when I thought they didnt, I agree with Pro on one thing if you are spot and stalking or still hunting they are a waste of time and money for sure!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with AP on this one... Sort of... :wink:

I do use the scent free products that are out there and I do believe they help reduce (not eliminate) REDUCE the chance that you will be detected. Anything I can do to reduce my stink, I will do it. But like Wil Premos says while advertising his scent free stuff,"Some of those products tell you they are 100% effective at hiding human scent, and that's just NOT the _truth._ , you must practice good woodsmanship, and keep the wind in your favor". One of the tag lines for a particular product says, "Forget the wind, just hunt". That is STUPID advice. Forget the wind, and you'll be hunting for a long time...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I always keep the wind in my favor. If for nothing else I get backed up a bit if the winds wrong. If the wind is right you can fart and everything. Just don't do them too loud. The critters still have ears ya know!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't believe that no one has said to keep the wind in your favor!

Just kidding.

I agree with everything everyone has said, as well as using the scent-blocker type clothing to help reduce scent.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I try to step in every pile of fresh elk/deer poop I can while hiking to help cover tracks in (not sure how muck it helps). Not to fond of scent eliminators or most cover scents, but there are some great elk urine products on the market for any elk hunt in the rut. I know there are risks involved (I have no desire to be raped by some bull elk), but I place a few drops on my boots, clothes, and hat every couple hours when hunting elk later in the season. It reeks at first but you get used to it. Sad thing is my truck still smells like it on a warm day from an elk hunt 3 years ago.


----------

